# Risk



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2006)

Is anyone else a fan of Risk?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, but I am not very good at it. Except maybe in the computer game.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 24, 2006)

I am, but rarely does anyone ever want to play.

I grew up playing Castle Risk and prefer that version over the original.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone played _Axis and Allies_? Some college buddies of mine had it, and we played it on occassion. I always played Great Britain! 

Such games are too expensive, and I wouldn't get the occasion to play it very often if at all, so I don't see the point in buying them because of the lack of value.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone played Lord of the Rings Risk? Everyone I've played it with agrees that the gameplay is superior to the original. Plus it's Lord of the Rings.

[Edited on 24-Jul-2006 by SRoper]


----------

